#  TS8P

## RU6AI

-  AF-092  ?

----------


## UT7EV

?

----------


## UT7EL

.  ,                ,             .     ,    .

----------


## serge7

,  ,    HZ1BS/8Z4 ( ).   14.180  14.300

----------


## Vit/rx0at

TS8P -         . XYL,  ,      (  )   . .

----------


## UA3FX

- .     ?

----------


## rv6ali

qso     
, ,

----------


## UA3FX

,  .     .

----------


## rx3agd

http://www.i8lwl.it/index.php?option...=asc&Itemid=74

----------


## RV9CX

> 


        ,        :Crazy:   -           .  ,   !

----------


## ux6ib

,    .   24  28 .          :Sad:      , .     LotW   :Very Happy:

----------


## ux6ib

> ? 
> ..    , ..      .


 - -24     , IOTA      :Laughing:  -   QSL        :Very Happy:

----------


## ux6ib

TS8P  LotW.  -     :Very Happy:

----------


## bubble gum

,   (  :Smile:  )      -

----------


## UA3FX

> ,   .


       ?

----------


## Delovar

> -


   .  -   ,    .  ,    - . .

----------

